# Koi?



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

Anyone know anything about identifying koi/ pond goldfish? Picked up two from an outside pond. Don't know exactly what species they are. They're currently in a 50 wide. I will post a pic. Thanks.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gotta be careful with koi. some can get to be huge. 
and im pretty sure they will out grow your 50 with ease.


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> gotta be careful with koi. some can get to be huge.
> and im pretty sure they will out grow your 50 with ease.


I want to get an ID on them. I will try to get a pic tonight. They are currently 4-5 inches and the 50's fine.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

again it depends on the specise.
many koi's can grow to be a tremendous size.
also they are coldwater fish. so no need for a heater. room temp will be fine just incase you didnt know. infact you may wanna get a chiller if you live somewhere really hot.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

yeah they can grow big. a buddy had some koi that outgrew his 55g wide in about 6 months. He also got them around 5 inches but they could barely turn around in the tank by the end.

you can enjoy them until they get too big and return them to the pond that you 'stole' them from.


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

gamgenius said:


> yeah they can grow big. a buddy had some koi that outgrew his 55g wide in about 6 months. He also got them around 5 inches but they could barely turn around in the tank by the end.
> 
> you can enjoy them until they get too big and return them to the pond that you 'stole' them from.:nod:


Not clear why would you insinuate I stole them? Looking to pick a fight? If you have nothing constructive to offer then post elsewhere. I know they grow big and I will be looking for a species id once I post pics.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

he was just kidding man. no need to turn it into anything more.
ill try and ID your fish as best as i can. but you will probably have more luck in one of the koi forums.
do you have any plans of putting them into a pond or something? i just re-read you first post and saw you wrote koi/pond goldfish.
if it turns out to be pond goldfish your 50g may be just fine.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah what they said. now post pics of your stolen fish









oh yeah and


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

No0dles said:


> yeah what they said. now post pics of your stolen fish :rasp:
> 
> oh yeah and


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Trigger lover said:


> he was just kidding man. no need to turn it into anything more.
> ill try and ID your fish as best as i can. but you will probably have more luck in one of the koi forums.
> do you have any plans of putting them into a pond or something? i just re-read you first post and saw you wrote koi/pond goldfish.
> if it turns out to be pond goldfish your 50g may be just fine.


That depends on if they're comets or commons/Shubunkins...and those can still outgrow a 50g.


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

If anyone can identify, let me know, thanks....


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

eriesteelheader said:


> yeah they can grow big. a buddy had some koi that outgrew his 55g wide in about 6 months. He also got them around 5 inches but they could barely turn around in the tank by the end.
> 
> you can enjoy them until they get too big and return them to the pond that you 'stole' them from.nod.gif


Not clear why would you insinuate I stole them? Looking to pick a fight? If you have nothing constructive to offer then post elsewhere. I know they grow big and I will be looking for a species id once I post pics.
[/quote]
Actually I don't really care if they were stolen, borrowed, or rescued; however you seem awfully defensive. Are you nervous that the Feds are gonna track your IP address and come knocking on your door?








Also, I think I did offer some constructive info. 
From the pics, it looks like you got some common goldfish but I'm no expert so someone else will have to give the final word.


----------



## DonnyBrasco (Feb 6, 2004)

Common goldfish can grow as big as 30cm


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They look like common goldfish to me.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a positive ID

Feeder Fish.

lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Those are Comets

The Comet is an omnivourus goldfish species.It is very docile and is often fed vegetable/growth/coulor mixtures.Comets can grow to be up to 30 inches long!The Comet is very daring and active, so it must be at least be kept in a 10 gallon aquarium.Comets can live up to 37 years!It's colors are orange, sarasa(red on white), black on orange, and red cap.Comets have a slim, long body and an exeptionally long, forked tail fin.

Tempature: 65*F.-80*F.

p.H.: 6.5-8.5


----------

